# Ordner kopieren per VBSkript unter WinCE



## marcelunddennis (2 September 2008)

moin moin

ich schreibe gerade am meiner diplomarbeit und muss hierfür vom mp377 touch selbst erstellte csv-dateien auf einen usb-stick kopieren.

für jeden tag wird eine separate csv-datei erstellt

alle diese dateien befinden sich im ordner \storage card cf\archive 

da jedoch wince als betriebssystem auf dem pannel ist kann ich nicht den copyfolder befehl nutzen.

ziel ist es bei gestecktem usb-stick alle csv-dateien zu kopieren. zusätzlich sollen noch alle csv-dateien gelöscht werden. außer natürlich die vom aktuellen tag.

kann man irgendwie den filecopy befehl verwenden?

oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit diese csv-dateien auf den usb-stick zu kopieren?

mfg

marcel


----------



## marcelunddennis (11 September 2008)

wowgold2008 schrieb:


> *Warhammer Online* game development began under the company Climax Online. The project was officially canceled in June 2004 when Games Workshop determined that the roll-out costs would be too expensive.[6] However, work on the game never actually stopped as Climax Online continued the project using their own funds until the company reported in late 2004 that the Warhammer Online project was shut down due to difficulty in securing a publishing agreement.With the license available again, Games Workshop was approached by Mythic Entertainment, who were interested in acquiring the license and starting a new project from scratch. A long-standing relationship between several Games Workshop managers and the CEO of Mythic Mark Jacobs ensured that a deal was quickly reached. The *Warhammer Online* license was acquired by Mythic on May 18, 2005.[7]Though *Warhammer Online** gold*: Age of Reckoning is being developed by Mythic Entertainment, Games Workshop is also involved with the ongoing development of the project. Their role seems to be not only to ensure that the project remains true to the Warhammer Fantasy IP, but also to work with Mythic to allow for the appropriate development and extension of the IP as necessitated for the MMO. Mythic has previously created successful MMOs, including Dark Age of Camelot. It is hoped that Mythic having developed some MMO game play elements and 25 years of Games Workshop's game industry background will lead to a successful game[8].*Warhammer Online* :Age of Reckoning is not purely derived from either Warhammer Fantasy Battles or Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay or any other source alone, but rather from the Warhammer Fantasy universe as a whole.


 



Frage nicht verstanden?
Selten so eine geistreiche Antwort erhalten!
Keine konstruktiven Antworten?


----------



## vladi (11 September 2008)

*VBS und CE*

Hi Kollege,

die Objekte ("FileCtl.FileSystem") und ("FileCtl.File") bieten Funktionalität für Kopieren, Löschen, Verschieben usw. von Dateien bzw. Handhabung von Ordner. Damit würde es gehen.

Gruss: V.


----------

